# Got my winch mounted



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

Just mounted my Promark (Gorilla) winch. Everything went fine. My question is that it sounds a little noisy, sounds mostly like gear noise. I am used to how my Meyer plow electric motor sounds, nice and quite. It pulls nice and smooth. Is this how the winch is supposed to sound or is supposed to be nice and smooth like a plow motor. It does get a little smoother with a load on it. 
Thanks 
Clint


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your winch. I recently bought a new 2500# winch from Promark myself. This is my first winch so I don't have a lot of experience with them. I did see the Promak brand winch and did consider buying it becaus it was a little bit cheaper. After seeing this post you have at least reafirmed my decision to buy the Warn winch. If I remember it was only about $40 more. I did buy it from Promark. They had the best prices on Warn winches that I could find. The one thing that I can possibly help you with is that the winch that I bought (Warn XT25) does not exhibit any of the problems that you have mentioned. No gear noise, at least not that you can hear over the electric motor noise (which is not very load either). From what you have posted I would be suspicious of the clutch mechanism. Be sure that you twistng the handle all the way (to ensure a full engagement). I hope that helps.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

The winch is fine, I listened to my buddies one has a Warn and another a Gorilla (which he has had for 3 years) and they all sound about the same. Sorry about the above, but when you reply to a post and your reply in no way at all answers my question and just tells me how crappy you think Promark winches are it just does not sit well. I was not being cocky I was just feeling insulted by a guy who thought it was fine to express his opinion about something I purchased and in no way, shape or form answer the question in my post. If I would have asked for an opinion about winches your post would have been fine and not bothered me in the least. Sorry to all even you Z400 for coming off like an a$$ above, but I hope you see my point in this too.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

what size did ya get clint????????


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

I got the 3000# with synthetic rope. I have used it a few times and it works well. Already got me out of 2 rough spots where I was caught in very large ruts my by log skidders, but no mud yet. I am sure I will get some good testing this weekend at the SNIRT run. (Although there will be no snow this year)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/3000...447266QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------

